# Black Mamba Venom II Finger Tab, Versus the AAE KSL Gold Brass Finger Tab



## astro2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I just saw a new finger tab called the Black Mamba Venom II Finger Tab, and I am doing some research on a great finger tab for competition Hoyt recurve bow. I would like to know what is the difference , advantage if any or if anyone can shed some information which one is considered the best of the two? I know that AAE KSL Gold Brass Finger Tab is considered very good indeed however, I do not know too much of the Black Mamba Venom II Finger Tab. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Astro2013


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Questions like this are best answered by a qualified coach or instructor who has a basic understanding of your shooting style. You have provided insufficient information about yourself and intended use to give anyone a reasonable shot at a correct answer for your needs.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have the original Venom Tab. It has the best cordovan leather I have seen. The callouses on my fingers have started to dimenish. The plate is also a little larger than the Venom II. It fits mt beefy hands better. Call Gary, the owner. He'll answer all your questions.


----------



## astro2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

I intend to shoot F.I.T.A competition recurve bow. My hands are big. My bow 25 in riser with Medium Limbs.33 pounds.

Thanks,
Astro2013


----------



## astro2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Ranger50,

OK, Thanks for your information and I will call Gary to get some more information.

Thanks,
Astro2013


----------



## Dave_Gilbert (Aug 28, 2012)

My daughter and I really like the Black Mamba products. They are of great quality and have unsurpassed service. Michelle has shot most of the high end tabs and prefers the features of the BM Tabs. In particular you are really going to like the BM finger spacer which IMHO is unmatched in the market. Talk to Gary, he will fill you in on the most appropriate model to purchase.

Just so you know, my daughter Michelle Gilbert is sponsored by Black Mamba, but we purchased the first two tabs so we could evaluate the product without bias or pressure. She could shoot anything she likes, but she really enjoys the BM Tabs.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Both are very good quality products. It comes down to what the individual prefers. I note lots of archers still use the much older Cavalier/AAE elite tab as well. Another good tab is the ANGEL. The quality of the BM is second to none.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Both tabs are quality products, I've seen the BM put together in front of me at Gator Cup by Mr. Z and the components are top notch. Meghan actually uses the long Axios spacer from the Mamba on the KSL tab and loves it. As soon as we see the owner again we'll probably pick up a BM tab. The strap on the BM looks to be a bit less of a hassle than the KSL and as much as she shoots the webbing on the KSL seems to wear out too quickly.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Can your tell the difference?

Axios eliminates nock pinch, is comfortable, and does not need modification.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

The most important aspect of the Black Mamba tabs is that they all come as one size (very large) - requiring the archer to trim the tab to personal fit. With other tabs the archer never considers trimming it down and misses an opportunity to minimize tab drag, a very relevant part of good tuning. Unlike the Cavalier, the plate on the Mamba does not stick up so far that it gouges the jaw for those that make good solid contact in anchoring. The cavalier can cause chronic bruising of the jaw tissue anchor area, the Mamba, not so much. The price is also a favorable thing considering the quality. I don't know if they have one, but it's so good they could offer a money-back satisfaction guarantee and probably not have people use it....


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh, yeah, .... Black Mamba, just send the check to the TSAA webmaster ... heh heh....


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

TexARC said:


> The most important aspect of the Black Mamba tabs is that they all come as one size (very large) - requiring the archer to trim the tab to personal fit. With other tabs the archer never considers trimming it down and misses an opportunity to minimize tab drag, a very relevant part of good tuning. Unlike the Cavalier, the plate on the Mamba does not stick up so far that it gouges the jaw for those that make good solid contact in anchoring. The cavalier can cause chronic bruising of the jaw tissue anchor area, the Mamba, not so much. The price is also a favorable thing considering the quality. I don't know if they have one, but it's so good they could offer a money-back satisfaction guarantee and probably not have people use it....


We have not one request to return a tab, and only a few suggestions on our first version of the tab and spacer. We made the adjustments to the space with the introduction of the Axios Spacer and smaller Venom II model. With the new spacer we have only had positive feedback. If cordovan was not so expensive and almost impossible to get right now, we would offer a satisfaction guarantee.

We will refund the entire price of a tab purchased off our website that has not been used or cut. We pay the shipping right now, so if a customer decided they don’t like after trying it on they can just put it back in the box and send it back flat rate. The customer is only out the return shipping of $5 in the USA.

Our starter tab is big hit and is only $259.99 for a bag of 25, that’s just over $10 each. They are great for JOAD Clubs.

Gary


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

TexARC said:


> Oh, yeah, .... Black Mamba, just send the check to the TSAA webmaster ... heh heh....



Rodger that.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Any chance of being able to order a tab without any leather at all? I make my own faces.

-Grant


----------

